# berlusconi è morto: ma è un'opera d'arte



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

scandalossissimi garullo e ottocento
*ROMA* - Gli occhi chiusi, il sorriso sulle labbra, il capo poggiato su un cuscino di raso: forse morto, forse addormentato. Ma sorridente, chiuso in una teca di vetro. Una statua a un passo da Palazzo Chigi Berlusconi forse l'ha sempre sognata, ma certo non poteva immaginarla così. Si chiama «Il sogno degli italiani» (riferimento dichiarato alla frase usata dall'ex premier al telefono con le amiche), e l'hanno realizzata Antonio Garullo e Mario Ottocento, coppia artistica e non solo: i due sono stati la prima coppia gay a sposarsi nel 2002 ad Amsterdam. La si può visitare a Palazzo Ferrajoli, poche centinaia di metri da Palazzo Chigi, appunto. Scelta, ovviamente, non casuale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Maggio 2012)

io credo che il sogno italiano sia ora piuttosto supermario ...


----------

